# Antec Twelve Hundred - Lüftertausch



## sharky018 (10. August 2010)

*Antec Twelve Hundred - Lüftertausch*

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde gerne bei meinem Antec Twelve Hundred die Standart LÜfter gegen neue "silence" Lüfter austauschen. Ich hab es bisher zwar ausgehalten aber jetzt wo es so warm ist und ich ab und zu mal in den 2. Gang schalten muss, wird es doch schon recht laut. Von Level 3 möchte ganz zu schweigen, da muss ich beim zocken die Kopfhörer auf Vollgas stellen. ^^^

Ich werde mir für mein System noch eine Wasserkühlung holen ( siehe folgenden Post ) aber wenn man schon so ein Gehäuse hat und eine gute Kühlung heute Pflicht ist, sollten auch ordentliche Lüfter drin sein. 

Vorgestellt habe ich mir folgendes:

Ich würde gerne alle ( wenn ohne großen aufwand möglich auch den 200er ) Lüfter gegen aktuell gute und leise hochleistungs lüfter austauschen.
Bisher habe ich gute Bewertungen zu Noctua, Noiseblocker und Scythe gesehen. Wer hat schon erfahrung mit Modellen dieser Marke? Bzw. was würdet ihr empfehlen?

Ich würde auch gerne eine andere Lüftersteuerung als die bereits Vorhandene nutzen da sich da nur die 3 Front-Lüfter stufenlos einstellen lassen. Die 2 hinteren und der obere lassen sich nur in 3 Stufen schalten.

Im Bezug auf die kommende Wasserkühlung wäre wohl die Frage angebracht ob man diese irgendwie in einer Steuerung zusammenfassen kann. Aber ich habe bisher keine Steuerung gesehen die mehr als 5 Lüfter steuern kann und das auch nur mit weniger als 12 V. Gibt es hier eine Möglichkeit so viele Lüfter über 1 od. 2 Steuereinheiten zu steuern ohne das der Leistungsverlust zu groß wird?

Vllt. hat ja der Eine oder Andere das schon bei seinem "Antec 1200" gemacht und kann ein par Erfahrungen preisgeben.


Gruß sharky


----------



## sharky018 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Antec Twelve Hundred - Lüftertausch*

So hier mal eine Möglichkeit die heute durchgegangen bin:

200er -> Cooler Master Mega Flow    186,9 m³/h
120er -> Enermax Apollish Vegas     143,7 m³/h

od. alternativ Alpenföhn Föhn120     101,9 m³/h

aber das ist nur ein Vorschlag, zumal ich noch keine ahnung habe wie ich das mit der Lüftersteuerung machen soll. Da muss ich erst noch ein par Berichte studieren für die Modelle Sentry 2 von NZXT, Scythe Kaze Master Pro und in Verbindung mit der Wasserkühlung den Aquacomputer aquaero 4.00.


----------



## kress (11. August 2010)

*AW: Antec Twelve Hundred - Lüftertausch*

Wenn du auf Wakü umsteigst, wirst du keinen sehr starken Airflow mehr benötigen.
Wenn dir Led-Lüfter auch nicht umbedingt wichtig sind, tuns doch normale Scythe Slipstreams.
Die Gehäuselüfter schneller als low drehen lassen bringt bei mir nichts.


----------



## sharky018 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Antec Twelve Hundred - Lüftertausch*



kress schrieb:


> Wenn du auf Wakü umsteigst, wirst du keinen sehr starken Airflow mehr benötigen.
> Wenn dir Led-Lüfter auch nicht umbedingt wichtig sind, tuns doch normale Scythe Slipstreams.
> Die Gehäuselüfter schneller als low drehen lassen bringt bei mir nichts.


 
Da es noch etwas dauern wird bis die Wakü komplett da ist, und mom. wirklich hohe Temperaturen bei mir im Zimmer herrschen, wollte ich die lüffter unabhängig von der Wakü austauschen. Lediglich im bezug auf die Steuerung sollte die Wakü vllt. berücksichtigt werden.

Die LED's hab ich genommen um mich mal etwas im Casemodding zu versuchen ^^. Hoffe das wird später auch gut aussehen.


----------



## kress (11. August 2010)

*AW: Antec Twelve Hundred - Lüftertausch*

Also ich kann mich über die Lautstärke von den Antec Lüftern nicht beschweren, sie sind zwar hörbar aber lassen sich leicht übertönen.


----------



## sharky018 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Antec Twelve Hundred - Lüftertausch*

also bei mir ist es folgendermaßen:

- alles auf Stufe 1 dann hört man nur den CPU-Lüfter und die Grka.

- auf Stufe 2 muss ich meine Lautsprecher od. Fernseher schon auf 40 % Lautstärke stellen um so gut wie nichts zu hören.

- auf Stufe 3 habe ich Vorgestern ( hab prime laufen lassen ) den Fernseh auf 50 % Lautstärke gehabt und noch Kopfhörer auf ( nur zum testen ob man es nochhört ^^ ) und ich hab die Lüfter immernoch einwandfrei hören können.

Vllt. ist auch etwas mit den Lüftern nicht in ordnung, aber ich mache das Gehäuse eigentlich regelmäßig sauber also kann es kein schmutz etc. sein.


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (11. August 2010)

*AW: Antec Twelve Hundred - Lüftertausch*

hey du kannst ja was in mein tb gucken habe auch die lüfter getauscht könnte dir drei aerocool turbinen anbieten 8die ahbe blaue leds aber schönere als die von antec)
Als lüftersteuerung kann ich dir scythe ans herz legen , ich habe eine kaze master ace verbaut (Bilder im Tb)


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Antec Twelve Hundred - Lüftertausch*

Also ich hab auch das 1200 und auser das ich den 200mm Lüfter auf Stufe 2 hab und die vorderen ertwas höher gedreht hab sind die Lüfter recht leise. Was macht bei dir Probleme in bezug auf Temperatur CPU, Graka oder Mainboard. Ich glaub das es nicht an der Gehäusebelüftung liegt deshalb frage ich nach.


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (11. August 2010)

*AW: Antec Twelve Hundred - Lüftertausch*

also ich finde die standart dinger sind auf niedrigster stufe doppelt so laut wie meine


----------



## sharky018 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Antec Twelve Hundred - Lüftertausch*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Also ich hab auch das 1200 und auser das ich den 200mm Lüfter auf Stufe 2 hab und die vorderen ertwas höher gedreht hab sind die Lüfter recht leise. Was macht bei dir Probleme in bezug auf Temperatur CPU, Graka oder Mainboard. Ich glaub das es nicht an der Gehäusebelüftung liegt deshalb frage ich nach.



also wenn das system im idle läuft dan höre ich nur den CPU-Kühler, ist ein Noctua NH-U12P, die Gehäuse Lüfter sind alle auf Stufe 1, die hört man dann kaum. Wenn ich jetzt aber eine etwas intensievere Anwendung starte, z.b. prime, muss ich die Lüfter mind. auf stufe 2 stellen da die Temps sonst zu hoch werden. Liegt wohl an meinem Zimmer da es unter einem Balkon liegt und nur über ein Fenster verfügt. ( Zimmertemp. i.d.R. bei 25-26°C wenn alle Geräte aus sind. Mit PC im Idle sind es schon bis ca. 28°C und unter last auchmal 30°C ) Je nachdem wie hoch die Aussentemp. ist ( in diesem Augenblick ist sie immernoch bei 27 °C) auch mal höher.

Sobald ich auch Stufe 2 gehe höre ich nur noch das Gehäuse, wenn ich dann noch z.B. Prime einige Stunden laufen lassen will muss ich schon auf Stufe 3 gehen und dann sollte man sich nicht in diesem Raum aufhalten, da es sehr warm wird und wirklich laut. Ich werde mal versuchen einen db-Messer herzubekommen dann kann ich mal nachmessen.

Graka-Kühler höre ich eigentlich garnicht ist eigentlich nicht lauter als der CPU und am Mainboard hab ich keine Lüfter, was aber lt. Temp.-Sensor auch am wengisten Wärme ausstrahlt.

Deswegen wundert es mich das so viele sagen das die Lüfter doch eigentlich so leise sind. Aber immerhin haben wohl auch ein par andere ein ähnliches Problem wie ich ^^.


----------



## facehugger (11. August 2010)

*AW: Antec Twelve Hundred - Lüftertausch*

Die CoolerMaster Mega Flow kann ich empfehlen. Habe die unbeleuchteten 200mm-Lüfter in meinem HAF 932 durch diese ersetzt und sie verrichten sehr leise und durchzugsstark ihren Dienst Tausch doch die 120mm-Lüfter durch z.B. diese hier:

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Xigmatek » Xigmatek XLF-F1256 Blueline LED Lüfter - 120mm


----------



## sharky018 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Antec Twelve Hundred - Lüftertausch*



facehugger schrieb:


> Die CoolerMaster Mega Flow kann ich empfehlen. Habe die unbeleuchteten 200mm-Lüfter in meinem HAF 932 durch diese ersetzt und sie verrichten sehr leise und durchzugsstark ihren Dienst Tausch doch die 120mm-Lüfter durch z.B. diese hier:
> 
> Caseking.de » Lüfter » Xigmatek » Xigmatek XLF-F1256 Blueline LED Lüfter - 120mm




Danke für die Info, die wären als alternative zu den Enermax sogar recht günstig.


----------



## kress (12. August 2010)

*AW: Antec Twelve Hundred - Lüftertausch*



Der kleine Jayson schrieb:


> also ich finde die standart dinger sind auf niedrigster stufe doppelt so laut wie meine



Die Antec Lüfter drehen auch recht schnell auf niedrigster Stufe. Meine da etwas von 1200rpm gehört zu haben.


----------



## sharky018 (12. August 2010)

*AW: Antec Twelve Hundred - Lüftertausch*

Also, ich denke die Enermax Apollish Vegas werden es aufkeinen Fall werden. 20 € für nen Lüfter der dazu noch nen eigenen Sensor, Regler und Ein-/Ausschalter hat, den man dann erst noch umbauen muss um ihn mit ner Eigenen Lüfterstuerung zu verbinden ist einfach nich mein ding. 

Ich denke ich werde es mal mit dem Apollish Twister versuchen. ( Erstmal nur einen um zu schauen wie es aussieht und wie sich der umbau gestaltet ) Ich finde die Enermax-Lüfter sehen von den LED's her einfach am besten aus. 

Das ist echt ein schwieriges Thema sich da zu entscheiden. Aber es muss einfach über ne Seperate Lüftersteuerung gehen.


----------



## stefan6565 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Antec Twelve Hundred - Lüftertausch*

hallo Ich hatte auch mal diesen Turm , und hatte alle Lüfter gegen noctua getauscht . aber mir ist der Turm zu klein geworden und habe nun Antec P193. Habe wieder alle gegen noctua getauscht, und bin sehr zufriden.


----------



## schlappe89 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Antec Twelve Hundred - Lüftertausch*

Zu klein? Das 1200? okaaaay 

Noctua sind schon gut aber die neigen zum brummen und kosten viel. Noiseblocker oder BeQuiet sind die besseren Silent Lüfter.


----------



## sharky018 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Antec Twelve Hundred - Lüftertausch*

Das Problem an den NB Kühlern ist das Sie keine LED's haben, bzw wenn ich mich nicht verguckt habe nur ein Modell in Lila. Ich wollte für die Front 3 Lüfter die eine gute Optik ( so wie z.b. Enermax Apollish ) und top  Kühlleistung bei geringem Lärmpegel haben.

Ansonsten würde ich sofort zu den NB's greifen. Habe die auch für meine Wakü ausgewählt. Da P / L einfach top ist.


----------



## hardwarespider (18. August 2010)

*AW: Antec Twelve Hundred - Lüftertausch*

Apolish Vegas kann ich nur empfehlen. Meiner Meinung nach gibt es keinen Lüfter mit ähnlich tollen LED-Effekten. Und die Kühlleistung ist auch sehr gut. Test dazu in der  PCGH 09/2010 .


----------



## sharky018 (21. August 2010)

*AW: Antec Twelve Hundred - Lüftertausch*



hardwarespider schrieb:


> Apolish Vegas kann ich nur empfehlen. Meiner Meinung nach gibt es keinen Lüfter mit ähnlich tollen LED-Effekten. Und die Kühlleistung ist auch sehr gut. Test dazu in der  PCGH 09/2010 .




Ok, und wie hast du das mit der steuerung gemacht? Hast du da die bereits angeschlossene genommen oder ne seperate?


----------



## marvelmaster (16. September 2010)

*AW: Antec Twelve Hundred - Lüftertausch*

Wie Warm werden dnen die einzelnen Komponenten und das Gehäuse`?


----------



## SquadLeader (9. November 2010)

*AW: Antec Twelve Hundred - Lüftertausch*

Der Thread ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber da ich jetzt vor dem selben Problem steh will ich jetzt nicht extra was neues aufmachen.

Unterschied bei mir soll das ganze in rot erstrahlen,
das System steht unter Wasser also ist der Luftdurchsatz nicht ganz so wichtig.

Lautstärke > Aussehen > Preis/Leistung

Für den 200er habe ich schon einen Passenden Kandidaten, bei den 120er bin ich noch unsicher, die 3 hier habe ich mir mal rausgesucht bin aber auch für neue Vorschläge offen

Aquatuning.de >> Lüfter >> Cooltek >> Cooltek LED Case Fan - Red
Aquatuning.de >> Lüfter >> Xilence >> Xilence Pro Fan - red light
Aquatuning.de >> Lüfter >> Yate Loon >> Yate Loon D12SL-12+4LED transparent mit roten LEDs & Stecker


so long


----------



## Powerfull Nameless Hero (14. November 2010)

*AW: Antec Twelve Hundred - Lüftertausch*

Eine Überlegung Wert wäre eventuell noch der Phobya Nano-G 12, mit oder ohne PWM:
Aquatuning - Österreich - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Nano-G 12 Silent Waterproof 1500rpm Multioption ( 120x120x25mm ) Phobya Nano-G 12 Silent Waterproof 1500rpm Multioption ( 120x120x25mm ) 78215
Aquatuning - Österreich - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Nano-G 12 PWM Silent 1500rpm RED LED ( 120x120x25mm ) Phobya Nano-G 12 PWM Silent 1500rpm RED LED ( 120x120x25mm ) 78266


----------

